# Winter Racing in Boston Area



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

Looking to do some winter racing as a crew member. Have the correct clothing, but need a boat to race on because my boat is slumbering on the hard. Anyone know of anyone on or groups that need crew? I will contact the BYC and Boston Sailing Center, but this may be difficult as I am not a member and do not particularly want to join just to be a crew member until March/April.

Thanks.

DrB


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

DrB.

You can probably crew without being a member... at least at the BSC. They're generally looking for frostbiting crew IIRC, and you could crew as a guest.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

check also with Marblehead Frostbite Sailing club or with the Wintrop frostbiters. I don't know the contact info, but typically the Mhead group sails from the Eastern Yacht club on the Neck. I used to sail in this club decades ago when it was Interclubs. Now I think it's Sonars, which are dryer to crew on.


----------

